# Western Flyer Buzz Bike Wheelie 2 + 1



## RailRider

Finally bought this junker, and made something out of it! Check it, new decal set available.


----------



## balloontirecruiser

Wow, that's pretty cool. I've never seen a frame like that before. Excellent job on the restoration.


----------



## flat black kustoms

BAD-ASS WHEELIE MACHINE ! But it's gonna take more than a wheelie bar to beat me(and in slippers)! LOL! NICE RIDE..BIG UP'S ! What is the brand of bike?






GERRY D. FLAT BLACK KUSTOMS A.K.A  POPPA WHEELIE !


----------



## 30thtbird

It's an AMF.brand bike.Kenny.


----------



## flat black kustoms

pedal alley said:


> flat black kustoms said:
> 
> 
> 
> BAD-ASS WHEELIE MACHINE ! But it's gonna take more than a wheelie bar to beat me(and in slippers)! LOL! NICE RIDE..BIG UP'S ! What is the brand of bike?
> 
> 
> the front tire & right foot are both on the ground,
> lets see the WHEELIE pappy gerry'tal. LOL
> how long was the skid mark ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ARE YOU SERIOUS OR ARE YOU SERIOUSLY A JACK-ASS? FOOT ON GROUND? FOR REAL? Get yo eyes checked fool! That poop is fo real! BRING IT !
Click to expand...


----------



## RailRider

*Everybody loves a good fight but...*

..these damn monitors keep getting in the way. lol

Hey anyone that does not have an attitude problem should check this out. www.musclebikeforums.com  

P.S. no problem on the interrupt, I don't play here often.


----------



## balloontirecruiser

Railrider,

I love that blue muscle bike. Is that a factory frame, withn the built in wheelie bar and all? It's sweet! If you have any full before shots, could you please post them? Thanks.

The Red Line tires are insane! That's so cool.


----------



## RailRider

*Factory*

Yeah all factory made, theres one on the auction site right now.


----------



## balloontirecruiser

Cool! I think I'm going to check out the muslce bike forums, thanks for posting the link.


----------



## RailRider

*Come visit*

If you like it your wlecome to join up, post pics or whatever. Thanks...


----------

